# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  ماهي أكثر جمله تؤلمك....!!// تم دمجه مع آخر

## أسيرة الأحلام

*ماهي اكثر جملة تؤلمك** 

*
*


عندما أفتح عيني يوماً على واقع لا أريده 


عندما أتمنى أن يعود زمان جميل أنتهـى 


عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة 


عندما أكتشف لا أحد حولي سواي 


عندما أقف أمام المرآة فلا أتعرف على نفسي 


عندما أنادي بصوت مرتفع ولا يصل صوتي 


عندما أشعر بالظلم و أعجز عن نصر نفسي 


عندما أبدأ أتـنازل عن أشياء أحتاج إليها بإسم " الحب " 


عندما أضطر إلى تغيير بعض مبادي لتساير حياتي 


عندما أضطر يوماً إلى القيام بدور لا يناسبني 


عندما أضع أجمل مالدي تحت قدماي كي أرتفع عالياً و أصل إلى القمـة 


عندما اصافح بحرارة يداً أدرك مدى تلوثهـا 


عندما أنحني لذل العاصفة كي لا تقتلعني من مكاني الذي أحرص على بقائي فيه 


عندما اشعر بأن هناك أناس فرضت علي الحياة وجودهم معي 


عندما أغمض عيني على حلم جميل و أستيقظ على وهـم مؤلم 


عندما أرى الاشياء حولي تتلوث و تتألم بصمت 


عندما يداخلني أحساس قلق بأنني تسببت في ظلم إنسان مـا 


عندمـا أجد نفسي مع الوقت قد بدأت أتنازل عن أحلامي واحداً تلو الآخر 


عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي ..* 

*



عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي* *
*
 
أبي ردودكم

تحياتي لكم

للأمانه منقول

----------


## ام باسم

عندما أرى الاشياء حولي تتلوث و تتألم بصمت 
مشكوره 
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

العفوووووووووووووو خيتو

ومشكوووووووووووووووووره على المرور الرائع

تحياتي

----------


## violt

عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي .. 
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررة
أختك الحنونة violt

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووره أختي الغاليه على المرور


تحياتي

----------


## جوزائية

عندما اصافح بحرارة يداً أدرك مدى تلوثهـا 


عندما أنحني لذل العاصفة كي لا تقتلعني من مكاني الذي أحرص على بقائي فيه 
عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي .. 

*
عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي* 
لا تعليق يكفيني ما دونتيه يعطيك الف عافية وبنتظارك دوما

----------


## حنين الأمل

مشكوووووووووووووووره اختي اسيره الاحلام
وهذه اكثرها ايلاما بالنسبه لي لاني اعيشها يوم بعد يوم
ولحظه بعد لحظه 
عندما أفتح عيني يوماً على واقع لا أريده 

عندما أشعر بالظلم و أعجز عن نصر نفسي 
عندما أضطر يوماً إلى القيام بدور لا يناسبني 
عندما اصافح بحرارة يداً أدرك مدى تلوثهـا 
عندما اشعر بأن هناك أناس فرضت علي الحياة وجودهم معي 
عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووره اختي اسيره الاحلام

----------


## فرح

عندما أشعر بالظلم و أعجز عن نصر نفسي 
عندما أرى الاشياء حولي تتلوث و تتألم بصمت 

عندما أتمنى أن يعود زمان جميل أنتهـى 
عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة 
عندما اشعر بأن هناك أناس فرضت علي الحياة وجودهم معي 
_مشكووووره عزيزتي_ 
_أســـــــــيره_ 
_ع الطرح الاكثر من رووووعه_
_سلمت يدينك يعطيك ربي الف مليون عااافيه_
_             فــــــــــــرح
_

----------


## دمعة المقهور

مشكورة أختي أسيرة الأحلام وعساش عالقوة ومرحب مليون فيك ---

عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي .. 


*



عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي*

----------


## حكايا الحب

عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة 
عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي ..*

عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي

مشكوووره خيتو على الطرح الرائـــــــــــــــــع*

----------


## Warm Heart

*يسلمووو أسيرة الأحلام* 
*على الموضوع الحلووو*
*ننتظر المزيد*

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 

وعساك على القوة 

ويا كثرهم الجمل التي تؤلمني 



اختك ام محمد

----------


## عماد علي

الله يعطيك ألف عافية وتسلم الايادي...

مشاركة رائعة وطرح جميل إستمري أخية ...لاحرمنا الله قلمك.

----------


## مــجــنــون

يعطيك العافية يالغلا 

موضوع في غاية الروعة 

ويا كثرهم الجمل التي تؤلمني 

وخاصة اذا كانت من اقرب الناس 

دمت باغلا ود

----------


## كونــــــــان

عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة 

عندما أنادي بصوت مرتفع ولا يصل صوتي 

مشكورة اختي على الموضوع

----------


## حزن العمر

عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة 
عندما أغمض عيني على حلم جميل و أستيقظ على وهـم مؤلم
عندمـا أجد نفسي مع الوقت قد بدأت أتنازل عن أحلامي واحداً تلو الآخر
عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي

أغلب هذه الجمل تحمل ألم مختلف
وجميعها تشعرنا بالحرقة من حدوثها ،،
الله يعطيك العافية

تحيتي العطرة لك
حزن العمر

----------


## صمت الجروح

عندمـا أجد نفسي مع الوقت قد بدأت أتنازل عن أحلامي واحداً تلو الآخر 


عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي .. 


*



عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي* *
تسلمي اختي

ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه

بانتظار الجديد

صمتـ الجروح ........*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> عندما اصافح بحرارة يداً أدرك مدى تلوثهـا 
> 
> 
> عندما أنحني لذل العاصفة كي لا تقتلعني من مكاني الذي أحرص على بقائي فيه 
> عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي .. 
> 
> 
> *عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي* 
> لا تعليق يكفيني ما دونتيه يعطيك الف عافية وبنتظارك دوما




مشكوووووووووووره على المرور الرائع

تحياتي

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> مشكوووووووووووووووره اختي اسيره الاحلام
> وهذه اكثرها ايلاما بالنسبه لي لاني اعيشها يوم بعد يوم
> ولحظه بعد لحظه 
> عندما أفتح عيني يوماً على واقع لا أريده 
> 
> عندما أشعر بالظلم و أعجز عن نصر نفسي 
> عندما أضطر يوماً إلى القيام بدور لا يناسبني 
> عندما اصافح بحرارة يداً أدرك مدى تلوثهـا 
> عندما اشعر بأن هناك أناس فرضت علي الحياة وجودهم معي 
> عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووره اختي اسيره الاحلام



 
العفووووووووووووو خيتو

مشكوووووووووووووره على المرور

تحياتي

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> عندما أشعر بالظلم و أعجز عن نصر نفسي 
> عندما أرى الاشياء حولي تتلوث و تتألم بصمت 
> 
> عندما أتمنى أن يعود زمان جميل أنتهـى 
> عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة 
> عندما اشعر بأن هناك أناس فرضت علي الحياة وجودهم معي 
> _مشكووووره عزيزتي_ 
> _أســـــــــيره_ 
> _ع الطرح الاكثر من رووووعه_
> ...



 

العفووووو خيتوووو

ومشكووووووووووووووووووره على المرور رائع

تحياتي

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> مشكورة أختي أسيرة الأحلام وعساش عالقوة ومرحب مليون فيك ---
> 
> عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي .. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي*



 

العفووووووووو خيتووووو

ومشكووووووره على المرور

تحياتي

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة 
> 
> عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي ..
> 
> *عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي*
> 
> 
> *مشكوووره خيتو على الطرح الرائـــــــــــــــــع*







العفوووووووووو خيووووو

ومشكووووووووووور على المرور الأروع

تحياتي

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> *يسلمووو أسيرة الأحلام* 
> 
> *على الموضوع الحلووو*
> 
> *ننتظر المزيد*



 
الأحلى هو تواجدك معانا بالموضوع

ثاااااااانكس على المرور والرد

تحياتي

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> الله يعطيك العافية 
> 
> وعساك على القوة 
> 
> ويا كثرهم الجمل التي تؤلمني 
> 
> 
> 
> اختك ام محمد



 
مشكووووووووووووووره خيتووووووو أم محمد

تحياتي

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> الله يعطيك ألف عافية وتسلم الايادي...
> 
> 
> مشاركة رائعة وطرح جميل إستمري أخية ...لاحرمنا الله قلمك.



 
الله يسلمك خيووووو

ومشكوووووووووووووور على المرور الرائع

تحياتي

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> يعطيك العافية يالغلا 
> 
> موضوع في غاية الروعة 
> 
> ويا كثرهم الجمل التي تؤلمني 
> 
> وخاصة اذا كانت من اقرب الناس 
> 
> دمت باغلا ود



الأروع هو تواجداك

تحياتي

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة 
> 
> عندما أنادي بصوت مرتفع ولا يصل صوتي 
> 
> مشكورة اختي على الموضوع



العفوووووووو خيوووووووو

مشكووووووووووور على المرور

تحياتي

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة 
> عندما أغمض عيني على حلم جميل و أستيقظ على وهـم مؤلم
> عندمـا أجد نفسي مع الوقت قد بدأت أتنازل عن أحلامي واحداً تلو الآخر
> عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي
> 
> أغلب هذه الجمل تحمل ألم مختلف
> وجميعها تشعرنا بالحرقة من حدوثها ،،
> الله يعطيك العافية
> 
> ...



 
مشكووووور خيووو على المرور

تحياتي

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> عندمـا أجد نفسي مع الوقت قد بدأت أتنازل عن أحلامي واحداً تلو الآخر 
> 
> 
> عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي .. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الله يسلمك

ومشكوووووووور على المرور

تحياتي

----------


## حكاية حب

عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة 
عندما أقف أمام المرآة فلا أتعرف على نفسي 
عندما أنادي بصوت مرتفع ولا يصل صوتي 
عندما أغمض عيني على حلم جميل و أستيقظ على وهـم مؤلم
،، // :: ،، :: //
كلماات مؤلمه جداً ولا أستطيع أختياار منه وااحده فقط 
السبب ؟؟
كلهاا تحكي نفس المشااعر , مؤلمه ,
يسلموو عالـ أختياار
حكاااية

----------


## حورالعين666

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله الف خير 

عندما أفتح عيني يوماً على واقع لا أريده 
عندما أتمنى أن يعود زمان جميل أنتهـى 
عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة 
عندما أكتشف لا أحد حولي سواي 
عندما أنادي بصوت مرتفع ولا يصل صوتي 
عندما أشعر بالظلم و أعجز عن نصر نفسي 
عندما أبدأ أتـنازل عن أشياء أحتاج إليها بإسم " الحب " 
عندما أضطر إلى تغيير بعض مبادي لتساير حياني 
عندما أغمض عيني على حلم جميل و أستيقظ على وهـم مؤلم 
عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي ..*
عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي* 

تسلمي اختي

----------


## للدموع إحساس

عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي ..

 عندما يداخلني أحساس قلق بأنني تسببت في ظلم إنسان مـا..

               يسلمو أختي والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## Sweet Magic

*موضوع جميل جدا وكلمانه اجمل* 


*كم  كانا   صعب علي الاختيار بينا الجمل  فا كلها تؤلمني*


*يعطيك العافيه وننتظر جديدك المميز*

----------


## دمعه الحسين

عندما أتمنى أن يعود زمان جميل أنتهـى 


عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة 


عندما أكتشف لا أحد حولي سواي 


عندما أقف أمام المرآة فلا أتعرف على نفسي 


عندما أنادي بصوت مرتفع ولا يصل صوتي 


عندما أشعر بالظلم و أعجز عن نصر نفسي 

عندما أضطر إلى تغيير بعض مبادي لتساير حياتي 
مثال على ذالك انا  في دوله لايوجد ناس شيعيون لا احد يعرف اني شيعيه 
فلذا يجب ان اتخلي عن بعض  مبادئ حتى لا احد يعرف لان رزقنا من هذه الدوله 
وانى على فكره اخلف راي اهلي في هذا الموضوع لكن ما بيد حيله 
مشكوره

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

قل لي بصراحة اي من هذة العبارات تؤلمك  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
قل لي بصراحة أي من هذه العبارات تؤلمك؟؟؟  

اي من هذه العبارات تؤلمك؟ 



*عندما أفتح عيني يوماً على واقع لا أريده ...  
* عندما أتمنى أن يعود زمان جميل انتهـى !!!  
* عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة ...  
* عندما أكتشف أن لا أحد حولي سواي ...  
* عندما أقف أمام المرآة فلا أتعرف على نفسي ...  
* عندما أنادي بصوت مرتفع ولا يصل صوتي ...  
* عندما أشعر بالظلم و أعجز عن نصر نفسي ...  
* عندما أبدأ أتـنازل عن أشياء أحتاج إليها باسم " الحب "  
* عندما أضطر إلى تغيير بعض المبادئ لتساير حياتي ...  
* عندما أضطر يوماً إلى القيام بدور لا يناسبني ...  
* عندما أضع أجمل مالدي تحت قدمي كي أرتفع عالياً و أصل إلى القمـة ...  
* عندما أصافح بحرارة يداً أدرك مدى تلوثهـا ...  
* عندما أنحني لذل العاصفة كي لا تقتلعني من مكاني الذي أحرص على بقائي فيه ...  
* عندما اشعر بأن هناك أناس فرضت علي الحياة وجودهم معي ...  
* عندما أغمض عيني على حلم جميل و أستيقظ على وهـم مؤلم ...  
* عندما أرى الأشياء من حولي تتلوث و تتألم بصمت ...  
* عندما يداخلني أحساس قلق بأنني تسببت في ظلم إنسان مـا ...  
* عندمـا أجد نفسي مع الوقت قد بدأت أتنازل عن أحلامي واحداً تلوى الآخر ...  
* عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي ...  
* عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي ...  
* عندما يداخلني إحساس بأني سبب تعاسة إنسان ...  

... 


قل لي بصراحة أي من هذه العبارات تؤلمك؟؟؟  
مـع تحياتي لكم

----------


## ابو طارق

** عندما يداخلني أحساس قلق بأنني تسببت في ظلم إنسان مـا ...*  
*اسئلة جميلة*  
*ويجب ان نرد عليها*  
*تشكري ابنتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم..*

*بصراحة أنا أتألم في كل هذه الأوضاع*
*كلها تعتبر صعبة بالنسبة لي*
*ولكن الأصعب والأوجع ..*
*عندما أفتح عيني يوماً على واقع لا أريده ... 
 
* عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة ... 

*شعرت بأنهما متشابهان* 
*لأني عندما قرأت عبارة عندما افتح عيني على واقع لاأريده*
*أول ماتبادر إلى ذهني هو فقد عزيز* 
*مع العلم إن العبارة تحوي احتمالات كثيرة..*
* عندما يداخلني أحساس قلق بأنني تسببت في ظلم إنسان مـا ... 
*هذا إحساس مؤلم للغاية* 
*أتمنى أن أكون مظلوم ولا أكون وجهت لشخص ولوجزء بسيط من الظلم..* 
* عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي ... *يمكن أن تكون هذه العبارة مؤلمه ولكنها..*

*يمكن أن تعطي دافع للصبر والعزيمة والقوة* 
*للتغلب على حالة الحزن والبكاء..*

*يعطيك العافية أختي صوت الأكرف على هذا*
*الطرح الأكثر من راااااااااائع*
*..لاعدمنا جديدك المميز دائماً..*
*..ودمتي في حفظ الرحمن ورعايته..*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

الله يعطيك العافيه مشرفنا على المرور الطيب
تحياااتي
صوت الاكرف

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

تسلمين خيووو على الطله 
تحياااتي لكي
صوت الاكرف

----------


## تأبط بودره

** 
*كلهم آلموني و جابو فيني العيد ..*
*حتى مـع تحياتي لكم أقراها و نا متألم!!* 

*شكرا ع الموضوع*
*لا عدمناكم*

----------


## طموحي دواءجروحي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
يعطيك العافيه عزيزتي...
العباره التي اثرت في نفسي هي:
- عندما أكتشف أن لا أحد حولي سواي...
تحياتي...

----------


## MOONY

* عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة ...
 

يسلمووو
خيتوو
على الطرح الجميل
تحياتي

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

تسلموون على الطله لا حرمنا منكم 
تحيااتي 
صوت الاكرف

----------


## حناية أللورد

عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة ... 

عندما أبدأ أتـنازل عن أشياء أحتاج إليها باسم " الحب " 

عندما أغمض عيني على حلم جميل و أستيقظ على وهـم مؤلم ...


عندما يداخلني إحساس بأني سبب تعاسة إنسان ... 


هذه بعض من نوادركم فأحببنا  بأن نقتص منها ما نعيشه من واقعنا الحالي
ونشكر كلن من أبدء برئيه وساهم بهذا التفاعل00000 
والشكر الأول الى الأخ الكريم0000 صوت الأكرف00000   تقبل مروري

----------


## كبرياء

** عندما أشعر بالظلم و أعجز عن نصر نفسي ...* 

*يســــــــــــــــــلموـوـوـو على الطرح المؤلم ..* 

*ماننح ــــــــــــرم جديدكـ ..* 

*تح ـــــــــــيآآـآآآآـآآآآتووو* 

*كبريــــــــــــــــآـآآآـآآآآآآء*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

تسلمووون على المرور 
تحياااتي لكم 
صوت الاكرف

----------


## شوق المحبة

كلها مواااقف مؤلمــــــة .. وأي إنـــ س ـــان يمر فيها راااح يتآآآآآآآآلم ...


مــــ ش ـــكوووورة .. ربي يعطيكِ العافية ..

----------


## Sweet Magic

* عندما أضطر إلى تغيير بعض المبادئ لتساير حياتي ... 


 عندما يداخلني أحساس قلق بأنني تسببت في ظلم إنسان مـا ... 


كل العبارات  المتني   


يعطيك  العافيه  


*صوت الاكرف * 

*ننتظر جديدك المميز*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

تسلموون أخواتي على المرور الطيب 
تحياااتي لكم 
صوت الاكرف

----------


## المستحييل

_عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة..._

_عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي..._
_عندما يداخلني إحساس بأني سبب تعاسة إنسان.._

----------


## رحيل القلب

بصراحة 
معظم الأسئلة تؤلم القلب
و الإجابة عليها تدمي الروح

تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## بسمة انتظار

** عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي ... 

* عندما أرتدي قناع الفرح كي أخفي ملامح الحزن عن وجهي ...* 
*والله كلهم مؤلمين بس هذول اعظم شي000*

*يعطيك العافية حبيبتي


*

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

* عندما يداخلني إحساس بأني سبب تعاسة إنسان 
* عندما أتذكر إنسان عزيز رحل بلا عودة 
تشكري اختي طرح رائع

----------


## أوراق الشتاء

عندما أضحك بصوت عال كي أخفض صوت بكائي ... 
يسلموااااااااا
على الموضوع 
تحياتي 
أوراق الشتاء

----------


## سيناريو

ماهي أكثر جمله تؤلمك....!!

عفواً مكرر

----------


## khozam

*عندما يداخلني أحساس قلق بأنني تسببت في ظلم إنسان مـا* 


يسلمووووو خيوة اميرة

طرح رائع ومميز

تحياتي وبالتوفيق

----------

